# Brat-/Bismarkhering



## Deichkind (29. März 2004)

moinsen! 
habe mal eine direkte frage! ich habe das letzte jahr bratheringe selber gemacht und fangfrisch eingelegt. habe sie aber auch hintereinander weg gegessen! waren super lecker. diese jahr möchte ich auch welche machen aber auch mal einlagern. wie mache ich das? einmachgläser und dann portionsweise zu ca. 5 stk. mit dem sut abfüllen? und welche gläser sind am besten? und wie lange kann man die lagern?
und wie sieht es mit herstellung und einlagerung von bismarkheringen aus? genau so? 

für einen tipp wäre ich dankbar! #h


----------



## The_Duke (29. März 2004)

*AW: Brat-/Bismarkhering*

Hallo Deichkind #h

Versuchs mal so ...
Zutaten:

ca. 1Kg frische Heringe
1/2 Liter Essig (5 %ig)
1/8 bis 1/4 Liter Zitronenessig (je nach belieben)
50  g  Salz
100 g Zucker
2 EL Fischgewürz
1 Zwiebel
ein paar Gewürzgurken
Wasser

Zubereitung:

Dazu legt man die Fische ausgenommenen, geschuppt und nach Entfernung des Kopfes in 5 %igem Essig ein.
Darin müssen sie mindestens 3 Tage ziehen. Gut sind sie, wenn das Fleisch gleichmäßig weiß ist und
keine rosa bzw. glasigen Stellen mehr zeigt.

Zum Entgräten wird der Fisch lediglich auseinander geklappt. Dann läßt sich die Mittelgräte gut herausnehmen.
Die feinen Rückengräten sind durch die Essigwirkung nicht mehr feststellbar.

Nun wird aus feinen Zitronenessig (wenn vorhanden, ansonsten normalen Essig nehmen),
Fischgewürz, Zucker, Salz, Wasser und Zwiebelringen eine neue Lauge abgeschmeckt.
Darin ziehen die entgräteten Fische nochmals 2 Tage gut durch.  Die gewonnenen Filets kann man bereits in ihrer
jetzigen Form genießen oder mit einem eingelegtem Stück Gurke und Zwiebel zum Rollmops drehen.


Guten Hunger! :m


----------

